# winches



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

which winch should i get a viper on a warn? pros and cons


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Viper!!! 

No big problems out of mine for three years now, just as good or IMO better quality as warn with a better price, they also have great customer service!!!

The only problem i've had is the contactor getting wet and going out but they now have a updated better one out thats oil filled, so shouldn't have a problem with them!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Viper. Cost, and customer service is the best out there


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

which one should i get the viper elite or the viper max?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the viper max and i couldnt be happier. Deciding on which is up to you and what you plan on using it for.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

viper max. great value. great product.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

viper max FTW best winch hands down.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a viper max in the mail.. ))


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

i think im gonna get the max 2500#
its for a foreman 500 and gettin me outta mud


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Warn SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a viper max 4000 not long ago.....so far it is great. I plan on buying another one for my other brute soon.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a viper elite and its the best investment i ever made for sure


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

im thinkin viper max


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

moms ordering me a viper max today


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats. you will be quite happy with the max unit.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You will love it. I am going to buy another one soon too hook up on my trailer or on the back of my bike


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed::agreed::agreed:


drtj said:


> Warn SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

now me and dad just need to make a mount for it
does anyone have pics of there mount?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if u orderd the kit from moto alliance it will have a mount with it and and all the hardware to hook it up


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

it said "the Universal mount plate that is included with these winches will only mount to a flat surface or to a "winch ready" ATV. We have many custom mount plates designed to bolt-on to your ATV. "


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

If you bought it from MotoAlliance, it will come with the mount you need


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

itll be here tuesday i think


----------

